# Keeping your Euro plates and US plates on at the same time?



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

firstbimmer said:


> I have my CA plate over my zoll plate on the back and no plates on the front. I also left the munich emission sticker and Austria toll sticker on the window. I love it! It makes me smile with memories of my past euro deliveries every time I see it. I drive a LOT and traffic in the bay area sometimes ruins a good mood so little trinkets that bring good memories and smiles help. I also love seeing other cars around here (there are many!) with the same set up when in traffic. I wonder how their trip was and where they visited.:thumbup:


+1! :thumbup:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

I personally don't like it. 

I read about someone who kept the front one on and got a personalized plate with the same number for the back. Clever idea.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

firstbimmer said:


> I have my CA plate over my zoll plate on the back and no plates on the front. I also left the munich emission sticker and Austria toll sticker on the window. I love it! It makes me smile with memories of my past euro deliveries every time I see it.


I need exactly nothing trigger ED memories.

I'm going to take a wild guess you wear socks with sandals. :spank: :rofl:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Gary J said:


> I need exactly nothing trigger ED memories.
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess you wear socks with sandals. :spank: :rofl:


I'd love to know what it is about the plates that stirs such strong negative reactions.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Now if your question had been "I'd love to know what it is about plates over plates that stirs such strong negative reactions" I could answer it.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Gary J said:


> Now if your question had been "I'd love to know what it is about plates over plates that stirs such strong negative reactions" I could answer it.


And what's stopping you?
I dont like it when people put one years r gistration sticker over the old ones. But 
not enough to to mention


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Zoll plates are the German equivalent to a CA temporary paper plate and window sticker. Do you leave those on too? End the end they say "look at me I'm special". Lame on board. Do what makes you happy, it is your car.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Bikie said:


> Zoll plates are the German equivalent to a CA temporary paper plate and window sticker. Do you leave those on too? End the end they say "look at me I'm special". Lame on board.


And it bothers you so why?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

VIZSLA said:


> I dont like it when people put one years r gistration sticker over the old ones.


Yeah that's just as ugly, huh? :rofl:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Gary J said:


> Yeah that's just as ugly, huh? :rofl:


To me uglier but I've got better things to worry about.


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

_"CA temporary paper plate"_
Just so you know, California issues no temp paper plate just the window sticker.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

VIZSLA said:


> And it bothers you so why?


The original poster in this thread kind of solicited opinions. You got mine. Enjoy your car the way you like it. I don't care if you plaster it with stickers or license plates from every country you drove in. I haven't lived in CA for while, didn't know they stopped the temp. paper plates.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Bikie said:


> The original poster in this thread kind of solicited opinions. You got mine. Enjoy your car the way you like it. I don't care if you plaster it with stickers or license plates from every country you drove in. I haven't lived in CA for while, didn't know they stopped the temp. paper plates.


And "lame on board" means exactly what then?


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

VIZSLA said:


> And "lame on board" means exactly what then?


It means do what you like, I think it's lame you don't. Germans like upside down horseshoes on their front grille and miniature soccer jerseys in the rear window. I think that is lame too. They don't. Whatever floats your boat is OK with me. Don't let me spoil your fun.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Bikie said:


> It means do what you like, I think it's lame you don't. Germans like upside down horseshoes on their front grille and miniature soccer jerseys in the rear window. I think that is lame too. They don't. Whatever floats your boat is OK with me. Don't let me spoil your fun.


No danger of that I assure you.

BTW if I were looking to pose it wouldn't be with my BMWs.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Gary J said:


> I need exactly nothing trigger ED memories.
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess you wear socks with sandals. :spank: :rofl:


Wow...thats kind of insulting. How does my trigger for happy memories signify anything about my style of dress? When I go to court I wear a suit. When I sit in my office I wear jeans. When I hang with my kids I wear flip flops and shorts. I won't hazard a wild guess as to your style of decor or dress as it would likely be wrong, but most definitely would be rude and arrogant of me.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Well do you? :wahwah:


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoever thought license plates would stir more controversy than the political or religious threads? Keep it up guys. This is fascinating. FYI - I'm thinking of covering my entire back window with "Baby an Bord", "Ein Herz für Kinder" and Lidl stickers. Any opinions?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Come on girls... :slap: This is a fun place for BMW enthusiasts to share their experiences and thoughts and ask for advice. The OP did just that :thumbup:

My $0.02: I would not place the Zoll plates under the regular US plates as I don't like the look. But if you do, you should :bigpimp: You can always change your mind if you grow tired of them. In Florida we have the luxury of not having to place a front state plate so I am currently sporting my Zoll plate in place and very much like the look. I did the same with my E92 in 2008, but then took it off a few months later and liked the cleaner look.

There is definitely something to be said for the memories of the ED experience being recalled every time you see the plates, or the sticker if that rocks your boat. And the validation of anyone who is aware of ED recognizing that you too are part of that "circle" - that special group of people who know that there is that special way to buy a car :angel:

I say go for it :bigpimp:


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> Come on girls... :slap: This is a fun place for BMW enthusiasts to share their experiences and thoughts and ask for advice. The OP did just that :thumbup:
> 
> My $0.02: I would not place the Zoll plates under the regular US plates as I don't like the look. But if you do, you should :bigpimp: You can always change your mind if you grow tired of them. In Florida we have the luxury of not having to place a front state plate so I am currently sporting my Zoll plate in place and very much like the look. I did the same with my E92 in 2008, but then took it off a few months later and liked the cleaner look.
> 
> ...


The front plate keeps at least some of the love bugs off the body work.


----------

